# Paxil, it gave me a horrible Panic Anxiety attack at night, anyone else ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Paxil gave me a horrible panic anxiety attack one night. Has anyone experienced this on Paxil???I had the worst hot flashes, anxiety racing pounding heart, with chills, and stomach upset in the middle of the night. I was on this for several days with no problems, why ??


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have had this with Citalopram, but it has eased now and is not so bad. I still find it hard to get a good nights sleep and often wake up sweating and anxious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

cvoor - I have never been on Paxil - is it one of the SSRI's????? How long have you been on it, cos as Hampshire says, these horrible symptoms (and they are unfortunately, not uncommon with anti-d's in the early stages) do ease but can take anything up to 6-8 weeks - its sickening if you've been feeling well on them, so it might be worth running this by your GP/Psychiatrist (if you are lucky enough to have been referred to one).Sue


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, Paxil, is a SSRI. It is suppose to be for anxiety and depression. I certainly do not need More anxiety that is for sure. I am scheduled to go to the doc on Wed, and I will talk to him about this. I sure hate taking 2 meds, the Paxil, and then a benzo to counteract the increased anxiety it causes.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Cvoor - I've never been on it, but my Dad was, and he experienced similar side effects. He got a lot of anxiety and described it as "wanting to jump out of his skin" He didn't wanna leave the house and always felt so tense. Isn't Paxil supposed to make it better? How ironic.Andrea


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

With drugs like this, or any drugs for that matter, it's always kind of a trial and error thing. Since everyone has a different chemical make-up, it's impossible to know how each drug will effect that person.I've been on Paxil for just under a year, and it has been a godsend for me. I have friends again, because I actualy enjoy going out. I haven't had diarrhea since last October. The Paxil has finally brought out the person I've always been. I just had so much anxiety from the IBS, that I was pretty much housebound. And if I did go out, I would only go alone, in case I had a D attack and needed to rush home, or to the bathroom.Basically what I'm saying, is if the Paxil isn't working for you, don't be afraid to try another anti anxiety/depression med. They're really helpful once you find the right one. I tried Zoloft first, and hated the way it made me feel. So, my doc tried Paxil, and voila!


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

I take Paxil in the morning and Rmeron at night. It took several attempts to find pills that didn't add to my anxiety. I had tried Wellbutrin, Celexa, and another that I can't remember, but right now Paxil and remeron seem to be working. If anything, these seem to make me tired.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

it seems most antidepressants increase anxiety, and you have to take a benzo to calm down. there must be one that doesn't do this. I heard prozac is very stimulating, but i guess they all can be.


----------

